# Help! Low beam headlight relay.



## redhotz (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello everyone First time post here. Need help with the location of the low beam headlight relay, is it in the underhood fuse block or in dash?:dunno: I am in the process of retrofiting my low beams to Bi-xenon projectors. Any help would be greatly appreciated. By the way, I have a 98' Z-3, 2.8l litre. Thanks, Dave.


----------

